# AZ horse trainers.



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

There's Wylene Wilson. I think she still trains barrel horses. I watched her train a boarder's Arab. She really settled her out.
Her sister also used to be good at finishing a horse, but I don't know if she's still training or not. 
Also, Paul Dietz in Cave Creek, he is good at starting horses. My friend sent her filly to him. He did a really good job with her. They even worked her on cows.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

IDK if she could do cutting. Dose he do refreshers? I would like to stay away from hot sports as once she gets going she is a pain to calm down.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Probably, the roan filly he started for my friend is really mellow on the trail. He has a website Paul Dietz Horsemanship...Helping Horses and People
I don't know what he charges though.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you. I would have a friend in the area work with her but she refuses to ride her. There is not a smooth gait on that mare and she dose not want to hurt her back -_-'.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wylene is actually really good with problem horses.
Does the saddle bother your horse?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

No she is just unbalanced and dose not like to stop. She was un-trained by her past owner. I would also like to do blue ribbon shows a some point and that wont happen at this point.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I emailed The trainer, Paul. Know any others in case this one dose not pan out?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well That didn't pan out. He dose not have more then 5 horses at a time and he charges $1050 a months with 3 months min. Sooo yeah. She dose not need anything fancy, I just want to know a trusted trainer. I have seen horses mistreated when they where away at the trainers and dont want that. 

I would lease her out but I don't want a beginner on her and most people dont want to lease a trail horse.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, color me confused. How long are you going to be in Texas? How much do you think training should cost? 
You have to ADD the board.....I know it is quoted as one figure, but you have to consider it....if a place would be $500/month board, then add trainer, if it is only $200/month, then add trainer. 
I also think it would be easier to find someone if you decide exactly WHAT you think the trainer should do. 

Nancy


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm ok with 700 a month total for board and training. Ill be gone for at least 6 monts and I was hoping I han have at least 3 months of training. The barrel racing trainer charges 600 and the horses learn some dressage to learn to move their bodies right. She is one of te best in the state. But I just want a refresher on her. Wtc and stop. Maybe some refinement. I'm aware I may endup paying more than I wantbut I would like to explore my options a bit more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll ask my sister if she knows of anyone else.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

flytobecat said:


> There's Wylene Wilson. I think she still trains barrel horses. I watched her train a boarder's Arab. She really settled her out.
> Her sister also used to be good at finishing a horse, but I don't know if she's still training or not.
> .


 Wylene moved to Missouri when she and Randall got married, and I don't know if Wenda still trains or not


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well that sucks . I see ads for a lot of trainers in my area but I want to hear what people say about them. I dont trust 'online reviews' as anyone can write anything, including people involved with the trainer. Here at least I have a better chance of weeding out the fake reviews.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe attend some shows and see which horses perform to your liking?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

6gun Kid said:


> Wylene moved to Missouri when she and Randall got married, and I don't know if Wenda still trains or not


When did she move?


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Not really sure exactly when. But it was shortly after she got married. We are fb friends so when her address changed it came across my fb timeline
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

